# Drivers for Asus PTGD1-LA



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Hello, i desperately need drivers for my PTGD1-LA.










Perhaps someone could find a direct-link for the driver, i would be so happy. And also. If i get a driver for this. Do i need different drivers for /Chipset and /BIOS also?

If so, it would have rocked if you can give me links for them too.

Thanks!

I hope you can help me out here


----------



## karanislove (Dec 19, 2006)

Open Internet Explorer, go to tools > Windows Update
That website will display you the Hardware updates for you computer as well...


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

Is this board in a HP or Compaq computer? If it is can you supply the brand and model number of the computer itself? My searches seem to indicate that it is an OEM board.


----------



## <SKATER] (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't really recommend using windows update for hardware. seen toooooooo many problems. thank God for driver rollback


also, I found this on google

http://forums.driverguide.com/showthread.php?t=20520

hope it helps


----------



## supremechosen1 (Dec 29, 2008)

i have an HP Media Center PC m7077c with a Asus PTGD1-LA mb. long story short it has a ton of spyware and viruses complete crash, started it up and did HP system recovery let it sit overnight and saw the blue screen of death now that is all it goes to. i am going to wipe it clean but there are no driver CDs or anything like my other comp has, so i don't want to wipe it and have a really heavy paper weight.... so.... HELP! thanks for any help


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

supremechosen1 said:


> i have an HP Media Center PC m7077c with a Asus PTGD1-LA mb. long story short it has a ton of spyware and viruses complete crash, started it up and did HP system recovery let it sit overnight and saw the blue screen of death now that is all it goes to. i am going to wipe it clean but there are no driver CDs or anything like my other comp has, so i don't want to wipe it and have a really heavy paper weight.... so.... HELP! thanks for any help


You are much more likely to get help with this if you start a new thread - not hijack someone else's.


----------

